# Jeep w/ Snoway-22 or F250 w/ Boss-V???



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

I was going to put a Snoway-22 on my '06 wrangler, but the ford dealer by my house has an F250 with a BOSS-V on it, all in good shape.....do you guys think i should look into trading my jeep in for the truck, or should i just put a snoway on my jeep as planned???
Decisions, decisions.........
I planned on doing mostly residential, and a few small lots with my wrangler, which would be perfect for it......and i'm sure by now it would be impossible to find any commercial contracts if i got the F250....which probably would be too large for residential?...I'm totally on the fence on this one.
Perhaps i should put the snoway on my wrangler, which will add to the value of it, do my resi's this season, and sell it next season for a larger truck/plow???
What do you guys think?
Also, every swingin' dick in cleveland plows commercial...their like vulchers with the commercial lots up here....i have a feeling i'd make more money doing residential, but then again maybe i'm wrong..?
i just want to plow god dammmmit 
-if only i was a rich man-


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

This late in the season, stick with your plan. Use this season to build for next year, then look for a bigger rig, IF you find the contracts. Maybe you'll find a niche with what you have, and will not want to change your existing plan. Reliable professional Residential guys are tough to find.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Its all in what you want . do you want to salt ? if so get the ford . if not keep what you have . I've driven cars with 200 miles that broke all the time so if you buy it look it over well . now you know your jeep ,but i do think you'll Spend more on the plow than you will get back if you only use it one season . thats my 2 cents


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah thats what i was thinking. How do you think that f250 would handle residentials? Not nearly as well as a jeep, huh? Do you think with a snoway 22 on my wrangler, i'd be able to handle some smalllll commercial? It would handle as many driveways as i can get at least, right?


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

ask F-250 man he seems to do just fine . I use my 2500 Chevy on drives it has pro wings on it so if i hit the grass its just rubber & it wont ripe up the grass . I've never plowed with a jeep .I see allot around tho


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats another thing, why would someone sell a (which seems newer) f250 with a (which seems newer) Boss-V? My jeep runs pretty good, the things are built to last in hell. 
What do you see the jeeps doing, all resi?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ive used F150s and Jeeps I can do 2X drives with the Jeep as the truck. Are you in this to make money or to have a BIG truck.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

theplowmeister;665286 said:


> Ive used F150s and Jeeps I can do 2X drives with the Jeep as the truck. Are you in this to make money or to have a BIG truck.


yeah i know what you mean, point well made dude. I'll be sticking with the original plan most likely. How do you feel about the snoway22 on my wrangler, and some blizzaks? Also, do you salt your drives? How much weight do you think i should add to the back of it? 
ill make more $$ with my wrangler.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I've not had a Snoway BUT I've seen them and seen the remarks on this site, I think its a good plow and down pressure IS the thing to have. the problem with wranglers is weight ... or lack their of. so blizzaks is a great idea I love them. I'm trying to get some more of them but they stopped making them in anything close to my size 31X10.50X15 As far as weight goes depends on the plow but at least #200 as far back as possible. I have a lead bumper that plugs into my recever hitch.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

check on ebay or something, im sure youll find em on there eventually. or craigslist. 
how much does that lead bumper weigh?
apparently you have to be filthy rich to finance a 4500 plow....pathetic.
I hardly have credit so i didnt even apply, both my parents' applications were denied... We have 2 houses in a nice burb, and several cars. But no no no, cant get a little loan for barely 5 grand. I'd just buy the damn thing, but 5 grand is too much to just spend at once, payments are way easier. 
Oh well, i sent a nasty email and now their re-reviewing my application lol
sorry for the rant.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

#500 bumper


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

500 huh, damn. you got the big ol boss v on ur jeep though so u prob need more weight in the back than i would.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I had the same same weight when I used a fisher 7 1/2 RD plow. But yes you will use less weight.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 4, 2004)

theplowmeister;665671 said:


> so blizzaks is a great idea I love them. I'm trying to get some more of them but they stopped making them in anything close to my size 31X10.50X15


Yokahama makes a good winter tire, Geolandar I/T, in 31-10.50. I've got a set for my winter tires on my TJ, very good traction compared to BFG A/T or M/T.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

Im running 33" BFG ATs - and on my last Jeep I ran 32" Kumho MTs. I was very happy with both - and for most of my driveway plowing, I plow in 2wd anyway..... Unless the snow is really heavy (>6") or really wet....

I say stick with the Jeep, add some Airlift #80702 bags to the front coils - but I am a bit biased.....


----------



## larry newman (Oct 13, 2007)

You are talking about two radically different vehicles - each will make money best in the way it is designed, but it will hurt to use it where it's not suited.

The Jeep with the Sno-Way will turn around in the footprint of the F250 and be a whiz on small drives. Get the down pressure. No airbags needed for the front - the plow is not heavy enough to need them, This from my plow dealer.

Larger or even medium lots will take forever with the Jeep, which the F250 is made for. I run a 6'-8" plow by necessity for tiny 7' wide driveways between two buildings. Some larger lots take some time, but only for cleanup - when I go in overnight, all the tenants are parked, and I'm dodging around cars...wouldn't want to try that that in a full sized pickup. I also do sidewalks for businesses - the Jeep can thread thru narrow spaces easily.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

larry newman;698224 said:


> You are talking about two radically different vehicles - each will make money best in the way it is designed, but it will hurt to use it where it's not suited.
> 
> The Jeep with the Sno-Way will turn around in the footprint of the F250 and be a whiz on small drives. Get the down pressure. No airbags needed for the front - the plow is not heavy enough to need them, This from my plow dealer.
> 
> Larger or even medium lots will take forever with the Jeep, which the F250 is made for. I run a 6'-8" plow by necessity for tiny 7' wide driveways between two buildings. Some larger lots take some time, but only for cleanup - when I go in overnight, all the tenants are parked, and I'm dodging around cars...wouldn't want to try that that in a full sized pickup. I also do sidewalks for businesses - the Jeep can thread thru narrow spaces easily.


You are correct about using the proper tool for the job. But - on the airbags - they are real nice to have to help save those front coils from sagging prematurely. Both my jeeps - and many others I see running around town - all are driving on the bumpstops without those air bags. I often have jeep owners stop and ask me what i did to keep mine level. Thats how I know the part number by heart - 80702...  While I guess you dealer might be correct in that you dont NEED them.... You really should have them....

At $70 for the pair - its is a huge benefit to keeping the Jeep level, and saving those front springs from over compression.

Proof? Jeep before airbags - totally stock - riding on (and chewing up) the bumpstops.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm also looking at purchasing a Jeep for next season but cannot decide to go with another 1500 short box or a jeep.....I had a huge storm a couple of weeks ago with over 50cm of snow in 24hrs, time i got to my last client snow drifts must of been over 5 ft...How does a jeep handle that? My v8 was wonderful plowed right threw it....I only do residential and plan on keeping residential for another couple years...How well do jeeps hold up? thanks


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

chris_morrison;705836 said:


> I'm also looking at purchasing a Jeep for next season but cannot decide to go with another 1500 short box or a jeep.....I had a huge storm a couple of weeks ago with over 50cm of snow in 24hrs, time i got to my last client snow drifts must of been over 5 ft...How does a jeep handle that? My v8 was wonderful plowed right threw it....I only do residential and plan on keeping residential for another couple years...How well do jeeps hold up? thanks


5 feet of snow? So - what - you plowed out the bottom, the snow fell on top of you, you backup and take another run at it? I am not sure I could put my "word" on plowing 5 feet of snow with my jeep. have plowed 2 feet, where the snow was coming over the top of the blade, and it was fine....

i also do driveways, which is very different from doing to local mall with 100ft plow runs, where after 10-15 rows it really gets compact, heavy, and wet....

The jeep itself is very durable - I would look for a 97-06 TJ style - the old school 4.0 is a good durable motor. You might also look for one with a Dana 44 axle - search on jeepforum.com for pictures of the dana 35 and 44 rears - and there is tons of info there to search on.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes snow was over my headlight...


----------



## larry newman (Oct 13, 2007)

I we sized our equipment for the exceptional, we'd all have 8000# diesel trucks...just in case.

There is a time when the Jeep cannot handle the snow...this December, I was starting to think in the direction of "Park the Jeep, get the Bobcat". It turned out to be partly due to my tired '93 with the rusted out frame. The '06 pushes much better. It will get stuck, tho.

For big drifts, cut off a piece at a time.

 Carry a shovel, some salt and a couple of pieces of expanded metal...all for traction, if needed. A keeper recovery strap is good too, just in case. Extra money in pulling out cars, if time permits...it'll pay for the strap and then some.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

tjthorson;706132 said:


> ...The jeep itself is very durable - I would look for a 97-06 TJ style - the old school 4.0 is a good durable motor. You might also look for one with a Dana 44 axle... Unlimited and Rubicon models have the 44...- search on jeepforum.com for pictures of the dana 35 and 44 rears - and there is tons of info there to search on.... X2+


Great advice from tjth

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The rubicon has a 4:1 transfercase VS ~2.7:1 in the normall Jeep, I dont know about the unlimited.
that gearing in the Rubi will make using low range a PITA 

The Unlimited is also lonnnger. 

JMO


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

My 01 Cherokee with a 6.5 Meyer has done awesome at every thing I have put it through. I have stacked piles as big as the Jeep, and can vouch for the snow up to the headlights comment. I had a cell tower account up on a hill that ALWAYS drifted.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*go for it*

go for the f250 you will not regret it i am not a big fan of the boss plow but the truck is great its like a bulldozer for snowplowing

snowplowpro 2004 f250 with 7.6 unimount western pro plow
2005 f250 with 7.6 ultramount western pro plus contractor grade


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

*JEEP!.. it does way more then people give it credit for.*

http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=210&pictureid=1521

i plow with two f250's, i have a jeep with 22 series 7'6''. We do church lots and apartments complexes. Sometime the 250's jsut stop and look and what the jeep can do, it can 360 around small parking lot and get where they can't. They both have the pros and cons. depends what you use it for.. Big lots = f250... Small parking lots, tight spaces, driveways = jeep. I got a call the other day because the guy with the red f250 with the western v... needed me ( the jeep) to do 3 drives for him cause he couldnt fit. so its all on what you intend to use it for.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Way back in 77-78 when I first started plowing we had a little blizard arounf here. I had a couple of small buisness to do and got them both done without much bropblem other than having to make room for more snow. I got back to my day job and was asked to plow out thier lot because the plowing contractor was delayed. So I strted on the parking lot and the contractor pulled up in his jeep and apologized that they were going to be even later. was there anything he could do. Well we went over to check out the docks and there was a 9' drift across the drive. we already had 3 truck waiting to unload. The the contractor went head on into the drift and got stuck. I had a cain so I pulled him back out. This worked so well we left the cain on and spent about 45 min pulling him out each time until he got a path cut through.. Then he was able to clean up the rest by himself. What fun. 

I had a F250 and a Jeep and the jeep was more fun. I usually had the jobs of cleaning out the drive throughs and gas stations. and unloading docks. got pretty board diriving in circles with the F-250. 

I gave up on commertial lots now and only do residential near home. To much demand from the day job now. Mandatory 12 hour shifts.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i've done nothing but residentials my entire career. 
i started off with a cj5 with 6.5 foot plow. you can spin it around on a dime and did a great job.
then i got a F250 heavy duty with an 8 foot plow years later. 
i was amazed at what the 250 could push without loosing traction, then i was even more amazed once i loaded it down with a yard of salt. 
overall, the f250 is my perfered vechicle, but in some instances, i wish i had the manuverability of the cj5. 
the 250 has a heavier frame, suspension, steering, etc and can handle the abuses of plowing a lot better. if you go the f250 route and plow driveways, the standard cab, 8 foot bed is the way to go.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Depends on what a driveway is, if its strait 2 car wide then your truck will work fine. Not where I plow my driveways are "L" shaped and 40% have circles and or turn around. While it is possible to plow them with a truck it takes longer and the truck cant do the quality work that a Jeep can.

Just my experience, Ive used pickups and have a sub that uses one.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

I got my F250 today, with Boss V, and i've never been happier in my life....a little late start, but hey whatya gonna do? Anyways, i'm lookin forward to snow!!!


----------

